# hobby 750,micro switch on shower



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

can anybody please help,we have a problem with the shower,the other 2 taps work great,but the shower wont turn on,we can get water out if we disconnect the shower head and suck,water will come through,but wont pump. so water is coming,there is not an airlock. so bernard thinks it is the micro switch,but no idea how to get to it,it looks like the ceiling has to be removed,


so if anybody has a better idea,please let us know,because we are going to shepton tomorrow,and i would like a shower if poss.

thanks mags


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The micro switch will be in the tap but some are difficult to get to. Usually have to prise off a cover with stanley knife blade or small screwdriver.
You could always start the pump by opening one of your other taps very slightly to engage the micro switch and then use the shower as normal.


Trevor


----------

